# Tinfoil Barb proof plants?



## AbeDC (Jan 17, 2015)

Has anyone successfully kept tinfoil barbs with plants? Is this even possible? So far I've found that tinfoil barbs and plants don't mix haha


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't have tinfoil barbs but found some info on fishchannel.com that might be helpful.









Otherwise, from what i read, people with tinfoil barbs pretty much give up on having planted tanks. I hope that some of the suggestions from the above attachment work out though.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

My dad's Tin Foils have eaten some of the following plants that are usually thought to be left alone by Tin Foil Barbs: Amazon Swords, Anubias, Crypts
Only plants that they have totally left alone are Java Ferns.


----------



## AbeDC (Jan 17, 2015)

Reckon said:


> My dad's Tin Foils have eaten some of the following plants that are usually thought to be left alone by Tin Foil Barbs: Amazon Swords, Anubias, Crypts
> Only plants that they have totally left alone are Java Ferns.





Newt said:


> I don't have tinfoil barbs but found some info on fishchannel.com that might be helpful.
> 
> View attachment 104010
> 
> ...


Thanks guys ! 

I'll try my luck with some java ferns then thanks!

Oh do you know if any type of java fern will work ? or only the common/basic type seems to be ignored?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I think most types of java will work, new growth may be more tender though, you can tie it securely to driftwood or rocks so they don't push it around too. I kept java fern even in with my Africans.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Look up goldfish resistant plants.


----------

